# Costco Chili Rellenos review



## 4meandthem (May 26, 2012)

I finally got around to trying the pre-made Chili Rellenos that I found at Costco.

The Brand is Cedarlane and the package says 'All natural 3 cheese Roasted Chili Rellenos" (baked-not fried)

The entire family loved them and I though they were better than some of the restaurant ones I have had. the chilis we still firm, the stuffing,the tomato sauce and the cheese topping were all very good. They did not have the big greasy coating of deep fried batter that most do.

I will definately keep these on hand for the easy nights.

5.5 - 6oz serving (8 total listed but 4-5 chilis is all there are)
260 cal
cal from fat 150 or 26%
No trans fat
55mg Cholesterol
790 mg salt
13 g carbs
2g fiber
5g sugars
16g protein

Def not an everday meal but good for a quicky once in a while.

The ingredient list was all recognizable!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 26, 2012)

Added to my Costco list (when we get one 45 minutes away in July).

Thanks 4Me!


----------



## Kayelle (May 27, 2012)

I love those Costco reviews.  Thanks for the tip 4me, I've wondered about it and I'll pick them up next time.
Have you ever tried their Carnita's  meat in the same section?  It's outstanding too.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 27, 2012)

I guess I will have to try the Carnitas. I am making Carnitas right now.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2012)

My Costco list continues to grow!  Carnitas added.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 27, 2012)

Got a bag of Pretzel Slider Buns from the Costco Bakery...oh Yum!  Nice and soft, but that pretzel flavor on the outside.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll have to look for those, PF.

I love their oversize Chabatta rolls...great for both sandwiches and grilled garlic toast for the two of us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I'll have to look for those, PF.
> 
> I love their oversize Chabatta rolls...great for both sandwiches and grilled garlic toast for the two of us.



I hope they didn't just have them for a Memorial Day special.  I ended up freezing half the package.


----------

